# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vis,verbazend veelzijdig! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Vis, verbazend veelzijdig* 


Vis staat nog altijd te weinig op het menu. Volkomen onterecht, want vis past uitstekend in een gezonde voeding. Bovendien is vis gemakkelijk te bereiden en in vele variëteiten verkrijgbaar! 


*Hoge voedingswaarde*  
Vis is een goede eiwitbron en brengt een belangrijke hoeveelheid vitaminen en mineralen aan waaronder jodium en selenium. De meeste vissoorten zijn mager en het gebruik ervan past dan ook perfect in voedingsadviezen die erop gericht zijn de totale vetinname die in het gemiddelde westerse dagmenu nog te hoog is te matigen. 

Maar naast magere vis heeft ook vette vis de laatste jaren een belangrijke plaats gekregen in een gezonde voeding. Vette vissoorten, zoals zalm, haring, makreel, forel, sardines en tonijn, zijn belangrijke bronnen van EPA (eicosapentaeenzuur) en DHA (docosahexaeenzuur), twee types van omega 3-vetzuren. Deze vetzuren zijn essentieel voor het optimaal functioneren van cellen, weefsels en organen en voor een goede ontwikkeling van het centrale zenuwstelsel en de hersenen (vooral bij kleine kinderen). Daarnaast blijken ze ook de kans op hart- en vaatziekten te verminderen. Vandaar ook het advies om één tot twee keer per week vis te eten en regelmatig voor vette vis te kiezen.


*Vet of mager?*  
Zowel vette als magere vissoorten hebben met andere woorden belangrijke gezondheidsvoordelen. Er wordt dan ook aangeraden om voldoende variatie te brengen in de soorten vis die je eet. Kies met andere woorden niet steevast voor kabeljauw en zet niet steeds zalm op het menu. Het aanbod is immers ruim genoeg! 

*
Vis bereiden, hoe doe je dat?*  
Sommigen vinden het veel moeilijker om vis te bereiden dan een stuk vlees. Nochtans hoeft dat helemaal niet moeilijk te zijn! Het visvlees van verse vis is zacht en fijn van smaak en vergt slechts een korte bereidingstijd. Het te lang bakken of koken van vis maakt het visvlees taai en heeft een negatieve invloed op de smaak. 
In het algemeen is vis gaar wanneer het visvlees gemakkelijk in laagjes uit elkaar valt en het zijn doorschijnende of rauwe kleur heeft verloren. Een goede test is om op het dikste gedeelte van de vis met een vork te prikken om de structuur te bekijken. Doorgaans heeft vis ongeveer 2 tot 3 minuten nodig per centimeter dikte. Dit kan wat langer zijn, bijvoorbeeld als vis in de oven wordt gestoofd, omdat de schaal waarin de vis ligt daarbij eerst warm moet worden.
Vis kan je op tal van manieren bereiden, bijvoorbeeld door te pocheren, koken, stomen, stoven, (roer)bakken of frituren. Nood aan een ideaal zomers ideetje? Wat dacht je van vis op de barbecue? En waarom zou je vis altijd bij de warme maaltijd nemen als je het ook perfect op je boterham of in een slaatje past?! 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Sinds ik geen vlees meer mag eten ontdek ik steeds meer manieren om vis klaar te maken.
Ik bak vis en dat duurt idd niet lang, per vis is er ook een andere marinade lekker, erg leuk om mee te experimenteren ook.
Ik roerbak ook wel eens vis als ik bv nasi of macaroni maak, alleen niet elke vis is lekker bij bepaalde kruiden en niet elke vis is goed om te roerbakken, dus dat gaat door al het experimenteren niet altijd goed  :Embarrassment: 
Vis uit de oven is ook lekker, maar vind ik zelf iets te lang duren over het algemeen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Vis op de barbeque is ook lekker, wel even insmeren met bv citroensap+kruiden zodat hij niet uitdroogt en opletten dat je de vis goed verpakt in aluminiumfolie (matte kant buiten dan wordt vis sneller gaar) of dat hij goed blijft zitten in een vistang.

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ik eet veel kibbeling wat vet is , maar wil meer variatie hebben . nog tips ? liefst zonder graat. want eet nu steeds vet en dat lijkt me ook weer niet goed.

----------


## Raimun

> Ik eet veel kibbeling wat vet is , maar wil meer variatie hebben . nog tips ? liefst zonder graat. want eet nu steeds vet en dat lijkt me ook weer niet goed.


Tips !! 
Alleen vrijdags eet je kibbeling !! 
De andere dagen ..eet je niet gefrituurde vis !!  :Cool: 
Wil je nog meer variatie ? kijk dan op "" wat eet je vandaag " :Wink:  vind je variatie voldoende !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

Wij eten wekelijks toch 1 keer vis. Meestal is het vette vis zalm of sardienen vooral omdat het veel omega 3 bevat. Wat ik ook zeer lekker vind is tong of pladijsfilet zolang het maar zonder graten is. Vroeger als kind bijna is in gestikt in een graat, vandaar dat ik dat nooit meer eet. Gepaneerde vis eet ik niet meer zo veel, zeer lekker maar te veel calorieën alé voor mij toch.

----------

